# Registration of % Boer Questions



## CircleStar Ranch (Feb 2, 2012)

Greets all

I am back with more questions, as we are getting close to our potential move. The property we want is in "counter-offer" mode - we should know this week! We are hoping to move late summer/early fall, which gives us time to prepare for the "coming of the herd" in the spring. What we decided on is a Boer buck & whethered buck-buddy, and 2 Nubian does. Having our own buck will keep us more self-reliant. This should meet our dairy needs and meat needs (from the Boer/Nubian off-spring). We are not looking to go into the "goat business", just trying to be self-reliant and eat healthy.

Now for my questions. #1.How many kids can I reasonably expect to get from 2 Nubians does bred to a Boer buck in a year? We would like to think that we could produce just enough meat for the 2 of us. But this leads to question #2: If we do need to look at selling excess Boer X Nubian doelings, should the Boer buck we get be registered - so we can sell the does registered as 50%? Question 2B; if we want to sell 50% Boer does, does the Nubian mother need to be registered as well?

I am trying to keep this simple as possible and keep costs down. The gist of this is how difficult would be be to sell excess non-registered 50% Boer doelings vs. registered? Or do we concentrate on the eithnic markets for the excess? We do have large hispanic and middle-eastern populations. 

Thanks in advance,
-Dutch


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Since you have large ethnic population they will go like hotcakes & nobody eats papers.
Your Nubs do not need to be registered anywhere, but in the event you ever want to sell your buck for a decent price he is going to need papers.
My full Nub was registered with ADGA but ABGA does not recognize anyone but ABGA animals.
With the exception of her 1st & 2nd freshenings, she always gave us quads.
Her 50% daughter also gave quads on her 2nd freshening. But that is just them.
Generally you can expect twins & trips.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

My two nubian does were breed to a boer buck and both gave me nice little chunky twins.


----------

